# DIY Antihistamines?



## Dieselrider (Jul 8, 2008)

I never used to have allergies but, the older I get the more I seem affected by them. Rather than spending money for over the counter or a fortune on prescriptions, are there any natural home remedies for the do it your self-er? The over the counter stuff has to be made of something.... Is there anything in nature that comes close? Thanks.


----------



## conscious (Jan 4, 2005)

I used to own a health food store and a lot of my customers claimed they got good results with a form of sulfur called MSM. Professionals claim its a natural anti-inflammatory. Histamine is an immune response to inflammation.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

To reduce susceptibility to allergies, eat plenty of foods containing Vitamins A, C, B12 and E, or take supplements of these vitamins. Taking supplements of pantothenic acid, L-histidine and Flaxseed (Linseed) oil can also help.

Drink 1/2 cup Celery juice for several days to alleviate allergic reactions.

When afflicted with an allergic reaction, eat a handful of Parsley every day, or drink the juice made from it.

Drink a tea made from the berries or flowers of Elder. This is also good for Hay Fever.

Take a cup of Stinging Nettle tea to relieve symptoms of allergies.

If not allergic to Bananas, eating one or two of them every day may be useful for treating allergies to other foods. 

Squeeze the juice of half a Lime into a glass of lukewarm water, and sweeten the mixture with 1 teaspoon honey if desired. Take first thing every morning for several months. Do not use this remedy if allergic to citrus fruits. 

Take 1/4 teaspoon Horseradish daily until the symptoms of your allergy subside. Thereafter, you need only a few teaspoons of Horseradish each month to prevent another allergy attack.

Eat a teaspoon of LOCAL honey every day to build up resistance to plant allergies. 

Include Reishi mushrooms in your diet, or use commercial products as instructed.

Take 2-3 cups Ginger tea daily to treat allergies.

Take 1-2 cups Thyme tea per day to treat allergies.

REMEMBER: any individual can be allergic or sensitive to any of the herbs mentioned here! There's only one way to find out, unfortunately......


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Again, your info is right on. Never knew about the banana. Have been seriously watching my foods for allergies. Ate some Kale this afternoon. Sinuses became stuffy. Didn't want to take Stinging Nettle because thought I was almost out. For some reason, ate a banana. Right after that, my sinuses cleared completely. That's a big help to me.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

The absolute BEST treatment/preventative for air-borne allergies is the herb mullein. Dry the leaves, make a strong tea and drink a cup every morning and probably in the afternoon. Tincture works best, a spoonful in the morning and the effects last at least 8 hours. There is an element in mullein that helps the body's mucous membrane respiratory tissue produce a natural chemical that prevents the allergens from sticking to the membranes and setting up the allergy reaction. No side effects, no contraindications. Works like a charm within 15 minutes of ingeston with the tincture.


----------



## Dieselrider (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you all very much. I have written down these remedies to try. Just took some lime and honey. Will try others. 
Goatlady, where do you find mullein? I would try it to if I can find some. Thanks 

I do not seem to have the problems as much in the summer as winter but then, I never used to have the trouble at all. Beginning to think I am allergic to life. :stars:


----------



## Dieselrider (Jul 8, 2008)

culpeper said:


> To reduce susceptibility to allergies, eat plenty of foods containing Vitamins A, C, B12 and E, or take supplements of these vitamins. Taking supplements of pantothenic acid, L-histidine and Flaxseed (Linseed) oil can also help.
> 
> Drink 1/2 cup Celery juice for several days to alleviate allergic reactions.
> 
> ...


Wow! Lots of stuff to try here. Thanks a bunch Culpepper. I have already (this morning) started a couple of these. Where do you find the reishi mushroom? Thanks again.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Nat'l Decongestants:

Fresh pineapple: not canned - Contains an enzyme called Bromelain that is a powerful anti inflammatory...mucus thinner, digestive aid, anti clotting, cancer treatments etc. *(may increase heart rate).

Hot peppers/Hot sauce (doesn't have to be real "hot")- Active decongestant is Capsaicin. Dash of tabasco, or eating a pepperonchini pepper or mild pepper rings....within minutes the sinus' start to open.

-secretcreek


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

We have good results with Golden Rod Tincture... and Nettle Infusion. We live near Grass Seed fields and BOY am I ever allergic, continuous sneezing, watery itchy eyes, scratchy throat. I start dosing about 3 weeks prior to pollen flow.

Mountain Rose Herbs carries Reishi mushrooms


----------



## khelzy09 (Feb 9, 2010)

culpeper said:


> To reduce susceptibility to allergies, eat plenty of foods containing Vitamins A, C, B12 and E, or take supplements of these vitamins. Taking supplements of pantothenic acid, L-histidine and Flaxseed (Linseed) oil can also help.
> 
> Drink 1/2 cup Celery juice for several days to alleviate allergic reactions.
> 
> ...


this is a great list you have here..thanks for sharing it..


----------

